# Problem mit Grafikkarte nach winxp-update



## Rafryder (5. März 2004)

hallo an alle!

ich gib mal die vorgeschichte zu meinem problem zum besten:

vor kurzem hab ich winxp-home mit winxpprofessional updated... während der installation kam eine meldung, dass ich eine bestimmte datei brauche, die ich jedoch leichtsinnigerweise wegklickte.
installation haute hin, dann wollte ich unreal tournament 2003 spielen. dabei kam aber nur folgende meldung:

Please enable Direct3D acceleration. You can do this by starting dxdiag and enabling Direct3D acceleration in the Disply 1/2 tab after installing DirectX 8.1b (or later) and the latest drivers for your graphics card.

also: grafik-treiber hab ich den neuesten runtergeladen (denke ich zumindest!?) meine grafikkarte: nVidia GeForce FX 5200, 8 x AGP Grafikkarte
DirectX hab ich 9.0b version und im dxdiag gibts doch gar nichts um diese in der Meldung erwähnte Direct3D acceleration zu enablen(!?)

kann mir jemand weiterhelfen wäre wirklich äußerst dankbar.

mit freundlichen grüßen


RAFRYDER


----------



## server (7. März 2004)

Hi,

Treiber deinstallieren und nochmal versuchen *g*


----------

